# Awful Waffle - More Treble?



## DGWVI (Aug 21, 2019)

Been playing around with my Waffle again, and I love the feel and texture of the dirt, but at higher distortion settings, it's quite muffled in the top end. Any way to increase treble on the output without screwing anything up?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 22, 2019)

The hotcake is a pedal that uses a delicate balance between the 3 knobs to achieve its tone that it’s quite difficult to specifiy a component swap to really do what you want...you may have to build a treble boost


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 22, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> The hotcake is a pedal that uses a delicate balance between the 3 knobs to achieve its tone that it’s quite difficult to specifiy a component swap to really do what you want...you may have to build a treble boost


That's why I'm asking. Every component I can think to change is tied to the presence and drive pots. I'm thinking I'll experiment with lower value caps for C5.  I'm guessing an op-amp swap probably won't help increase treble


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 22, 2019)

I do doubt it! Maybe play around with the value of the presence pot too.


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 22, 2019)

So, changing the opamp did have an effect on treble. CA3130 being the most aggressive, with NE5534 next. The UA308 also sounds good, and gets splatty and gated with higher distortion settings. OP07 also gave it a nice spongy, woolly splat.
Settled on the 3130, and replaced C5 with 1n. Gives me enough treble at the output, and doesn't appear to have negatively effected the presence pot, except at it's minimum setting. 
Compared to my Rat and Expandora, it still has way more low-mid grunt, and compared to my Honey Bee OD, it's still a lot more aggressive, but just as clear after about 9 o'clock on the distortion pot.


----------



## Gefell (May 10, 2020)

@DGWVI did you have a bypass issue with the CA3130?

I tried a CA3130 and it sounds AMAZING... however it destroys the bypass signal. Since the Waffle isn't True Bypass (WHY?) the CA3130 does something... not good. With that opamp in the Waffle, it makes every pedal after is sound incredibly weak and "wet farty". 

I checked the Pinouts and noticed some differences.. however my elec. engineering knowledge is minimal but I'm assuming the devils in the details here. Is whats happening between pin 4>7 on the CA3130 perhaps the cause of this? Also pin 8 is different, I tried the CA3130 with pin 8 bent out of the socket and still had the same results. 

Can the 3130 work? Could I make this true bypass... 

I know enough to be dangerous here but not enough to get out of this mess without potentially creating a bigger one.


----------



## Robert (May 10, 2020)

Sure, you can wire it true bypass.

This should work:


----------



## Gefell (May 10, 2020)

Worked great! thanks!


----------



## xefned (Dec 26, 2022)

Robert said:


> Sure, you can wire it true bypass.
> 
> This should work:
> View attachment 4306



Comparing this diagram to the standard PedalPCB pinout, I was naively thinking I could use a relay bypass with it as well.





Am I supposed to jumper the left two positions, P1 and P2 instead?
Should I reverse the IN and OUT pads from the bypass switch from the jacks to the relay board?

Is it obvious from this picture what I'm doing wrong? 
(Effect is always engaged. Switching does nothing. LED does not light.)







Thanks if anybody has any ideas.


----------



## xefned (Dec 29, 2022)

annoying person said:


> Am I supposed to jumper the left two positions, P1 and P2 instead?
> Should I reverse the IN and OUT pads from the bypass switch from the jacks to the relay board?



Don't overcomplicate things. 
My advice is just to wire it like in the build documentation.

It's simple; just 4 wires.
Accept a buffered bypass into your arsenal.
Save one of your relay bypass boards for something more precious.
Go build something!


----------

